# Ridge Tailed Monitor



## PhilK (Sep 28, 2008)

Wondering how much I could expect to pay for one, and whether they need UV? One at work has captivated me and I'd love to own one.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 28, 2008)

*Phil* - Hatchies generally sell for around $250 - 300...

The argument about UV rages regardless of species I guess, most don't use it and it has been shown to have no negative effect...if you want to use it, knock yourself out  A well supplemented diet easily suffices...


----------



## PhilK (Sep 28, 2008)

Supplemented how?

I'm just doing basic research as I don't have the funds to buy a tank and a pair just yet (which I would eventually be very keen to do)...

So any help at all is much appreciated.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 28, 2008)

Supplemented like you would any lizard food, calcium/vitamins dusted on the prey...

Very easy to keep mate, about as close to bullet proof as they come - very rewarding animal to keep as well...


----------



## PhilK (Sep 28, 2008)

My problem is getting a tank big enough (how big is minimum, just so I know?) and providing a hot spot of 70-90C!!


----------



## hornet (Sep 28, 2008)

4ft for a trio is good. Whole vertebrate food items such as small rats and mice are good for supplementing them.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey is there anybody with an ackie for sale out there. female around the 30-35cm mark


----------



## Varanidae (Sep 28, 2008)

another thing my ackies have come a custom to is baby quails, they are definately one of the easiest monitors to keep and have alot of personality in such a small package


----------



## varanophile (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Phil, 

If you buy them as hatchlings you wont need a large enclosure for some time. I keep them in 2ft aquariums until they are about 2 months and then in the large plastic buckets from bunnings ( 90cm l, 50cm h, 50cm w - $43) which can house 2 adults without stress . Lighting can be done very cheaply with spotlights - from bunnings once again. An entire set up cost around $60 this way, and although it isnt the most showy thing to look at, provides them with everything they need until you can afford another enclosure.

I agree completely with Aslan's advice on feeding.

Corey I think its a big ask to expect someone to sell a heathy breedable female for a reasonable price. If its cheap there will probably be a reason i.e. old spent female etc. You will probably have more luck raising some juveniles which should be sexable at aound 7-8 months.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hay also i really think that ackies are easy. i have found no problems with mine.

Also would an ackie that has no tips on the toes(male) still be able to breed


----------



## PhilK (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this thread after so long, but I have been away for my holidays.

Can anybody recommend me a good care sheet to go and read? I am very keen to get a pair as they sound active and lots of fun.. Need to read a good care sheet first, though.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 7, 2008)

Reptiles Australia
Volume 3 Issue 1
It has a very good Care Sheet on Ridge Tailed Monitors and i think Gillens Monitors


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 7, 2008)

i got my pair of ackies for $350 when they were hatchies


----------



## Shonfield (Oct 7, 2008)

who ever said you need 4ft for a trio is wrong.
4ftx2x2 is the minimum i keep single adults in
5x2x2 for a pair or 6x2x2 for a trio.

creating a hot spot is a lot easier than it seems. get a basking light and the right wattage one will do a perfect job (might take a bit of trial and error but at less than $15 per light its ok.)

get rep. aust. vol 3 issue 1 as other have suggested. it really helped me out and has all the info you need


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2008)

Where can I get that magazine?

Cheers for all the help. Any good online sources that I can read?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this up again but I didn't want to start a new thread.
Will be getting a pair of red sandfire ackies around January and am getting a custom enclosure done up for them. Just wondering if it will be big enough for a pair to live comfortably until they're adults?

Length: 150cm Width: 50cm Height: 50cm

Trying to get three glass sides if it's not too expensive. Thoughts?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 13, 2008)

getting a 1/2 decent stack with a hot spot ontop will be a little chalenging, but if you look at my coffee table enclosure you'll get some ideas..


----------



## PhilK (Oct 14, 2008)

Should I have extra height? How much, if so?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 19, 2008)

Can you sex these as hatchies? If not, when is the earliest you can?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Can you sex these as hatchies? If not, when is the earliest you can?


 
No, you are unable to sex until at least 12 months.. more like 18months, and even then you are not 100% unless it is x-ray'd by a vet


----------



## PhilK (Dec 16, 2008)

I've noticed a lot of ackies I've seen have had missing claws and 'zigzaggy' tails (I assume from constriction bands of old not-shed skin)..

Is this a common problem and what's a good way to remedy it?

Sorry for digging up an old thread.. But I didn't want to start a whole new one.


----------



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2008)

Sexing of hatchlings is hard but I have been successful picking out pairs so far. The males have a larger head relative to their body size and tend to cover more ground. With half a dozen running around in a small tank I think I have had a 100% hit rate when knowing the sex is required.

We have some eggs due around New Year and they will go up on the Herp Trader when ready.


----------



## licky (Dec 16, 2008)

TWENTY B show me your coffee table!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tell me how u got a hold of it !!!!!
haahaha

thanks


----------



## lemonz (Dec 16, 2008)

has anyone got any pics of ackies? i want to know why everyone likes them lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 16, 2008)

licky said:


> TWENTY B show me your coffee table!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> tell me how u got a hold of it !!!!!
> haahaha
> 
> thanks


 
my old man (cabinet maker) and me (electrician), built it..

internaly it is 1000x 500x 400
the sand is about 100mm deep in the hot end, 
hot spot is from the 100w exotera tight beam at 70* on the top of the stack
the uv light doesn't usually sit that close to the stack, moved it so you could see it in the pics..
the 2 little buggers in there now are 10 months old, 35-38cm
they will be moving to a new massive enclosure early in the new year when we move into the house we bought, 
most likley have 10 pigmy beardies move into it then...

can build you one similar from $700ish, wired.just ad decorations

video of my ackies playing having breaky 
[video=youtube;Emvb0Hct0Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emvb0Hct0Z4&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------

